# Favourite Sub Place



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I am currently eating a sub right now, and an idea popped into mind for a poll. Whats everyones favourite sub? Explain a lil bit...

Mines subway. I love the toasted subs, and the 5 bread choices. 

Whats everyones favourite sub?

Me... I'm old fashioned, I like the toastd cold cut, on italian herb and cheese... toasted... mmm.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Crap, I posted the thread without making the poll... oh well, still give your input!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Subwaay is my fav, quiznos is alright but i still like subway the best. I always get the Sweet onion chicken terriaki on italian herb and cheese.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Subway gets my vote.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Subway.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I like Quizno's Mmm... Toasty. Although I admit I haven't tried the toasted subs at Subway.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Subway or Quizno's here in NL, Blimpies in NYC.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Trose said:


> I like Quizno's Mmm... Toasty. Although I admit I haven't tried the toasted subs at Subway.


The toasted subs at subway are very good aswell.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Trose, ask them to double toast a Subway sub if you want it really Quizno's-like crunchy.


----------



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

I like subway myself (I love the meatball sub).... but when I'm in Chinatown in Toronto, I get a couple of the Vietnamese subs... can't beat the price at $1.50 each.

Cheers


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Definitely Quizno's fully-loaded veg sub. But they're too expensive, so I eat one only every six months.
Subway is not even in the running.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My son swears by Mr. Sub mainly because of the staff at the two he frequents but also because its all-Canadian (unlike the Subway multinational conglomerate).



SoyMac said:


> Definitely Quizno's fully-loaded veg sub. But they're too expensive, so I eat one only every six months.


You must be veeeeery thin SoyMac.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

VVA88IT said:


> but when I'm in Chinatown in Toronto, I get a couple of the Vietnamese subs... can't beat the price at $1.50 each.
> 
> Cheers


I have had one of those and it was great! I think it was $1.00...wow.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Call me a throwback Canadian, but I love Mr. Sub where I live. They also support local charities actively here.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

What does a Vietnamese sub consist of?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Subway or Quizno's here in NL, Blimpies in NYC.


Dr G, I thought you liked Quizno's?
http://www.macmagic.ca/cgi-local/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=10;t=000259


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

andrewenterprise said:


> What does a Vietnamese sub consist of?


The one I had was made with tofu, carrots, cabbage...I think...? It was a long time ago...


----------



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> I have had one of those and it was great! I think it was $1.00...wow.


Yep they're a great staple for students. I think they increase the price. Last time, I saw it at $1.50 (may be for the extra meat  ).


----------



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

Here's a pix of a guy chomping o one

http://www.metroactive.com/papers/metro/05.22.97/bargain-9721.html


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> The one I had was made with tofu, carrots, cabbage...I think...? It was a long time ago...


Seems... different thats for sure. Its worth a try I suppose.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

VVA88IT said:


> I like subway myself (I love the meatball sub).... but when I'm in Chinatown in Toronto, I get a couple of the Vietnamese subs... can't beat the price at $1.50 each.
> 
> Cheers


I'm beginning to like Quizno's better than Subway, but they lack the "your way" mantra that Subway has always had. Something about placing an order and walking away without much input after the fact kind of irks me.

However both can't hold a candle to Shawarmas... I'm completely addicted to them!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

One problem with subway is the slow service (not that i'm saying it can be helped) compared to other non sub places. This leads to long lines and you end up wasting your entire lunch break.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> ...
> You must be veeeeery thin SoyMac.


After my second reading, and I got what you wrote, I laughed hard!
Good one!

I'm still giggling...


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

used to be jwoodget said:


> My son swears by Mr. Sub mainly because of the staff at the two he frequents but also because its all-Canadian (unlike the Subway multinational conglomerate).


Sounds like a strange reason to choose what to put in your belly. Mr Sub is pretty bland compared to Subway or Quiznos.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

comprehab said:


> One problem with subway is the slow service (not that i'm saying it can be helped) compared to other non sub places. This leads to long lines and you end up wasting your entire lunch break.


 I always get to subway before the crowds


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Had a Mr. Sub on Sunday. Definitely not bland! They've just introduced toasters (to compete with Quizno's I guess) so they are not exactly innovative. But they ain't bland either. What's wrong with supporting a Canadian company? Having Don Cherry as a spokeperson doesn't count!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I *LOVE* Quiznos subs.    By far, the best ingredients, but alas... quite expensive there after getting enough quantity to fill my frame. 

Pretty much everyone has copied Quiznos toasted. I find Subway's bread to be quite stiff and hard after toasting whereas Quiznos is more like fresh bread out of the oven. 

McDonald's subs are the worst.  

Tim Horton's aren't bad, but are such small portions for the price. 

I'm hungry now... out to Subway I go! (A block away from where I work)


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

ehMax said:


> I *LOVE* McDonald's subs are the worst.


What?!? McDonalds has subs? Gross!


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll rank 'em this way:

1) Quizno's 
2) Mr. Sub 
3) Subway


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Dr. G, Blimpies is awesome. I had mine on the 'Jersey' side. The crusty french/italian bread is what makes it. Not like that soft spungy stuff you'd get at Subway and Mr. Sub, etc.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I *LOVE* Quiznos subs.    By far, the best ingredients, but alas... quite expensive there after getting enough quantity to fill my frame.
> 
> Pretty much everyone has copied Quiznos toasted. I find Subway's bread to be quite stiff and hard after toasting whereas Quiznos is more like fresh bread out of the oven.
> 
> ...


Eww McDonalds is disgusting period. Well anything of theirs that contains meat anyway. Hope you enjoyed your Subway Mr. Mayor.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr. Sub? Bleh! They put almost no meat (they put like 1 slice!) and their dried out stale bread is horrible.

Quiznos? Tasty, I admit, but SO overpriced and pretty unhealthy.

Subway? Kind of sits squarely in the middle as it tries to balance healthy, tasty, and price. Not the best, but not the worst.

Have you people never heard of Fat Alberts? Or is that just an Ottawa chain? You want a REAL sub... get a #14 at Fat Alberts. Wowzers! THAT's a sub!

P.S. Gotta say... McDonalds deli sandwiches are better than Mr Sub by a longshot. Not sure if that's praising McD, or dissing Mr Sub.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

a7mc said:


> Mr. Sub? Bleh! They put almost no meat (they put like 1 slice!) and their dried out stale bread is horrible.
> 
> Quiznos? Tasty, I admit, but SO overpriced and pretty unhealthy.
> 
> ...


Disagree about Mr.Sub but Fat Alberts was amazing. That was the local sub shop in Ottawa while growing up. Didn't know they were still around!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

> Disagree about Mr.Sub but Fat Alberts was amazing. That was the local sub shop in Ottawa while growing up. Didn't know they were still around!


Well, to be honest, I've had Mr Sub only 3-4 times, and each time was the same crappy experience. But that was about 5 years ago now, maybe they've changed. To be fair, I've only ever had them at the truck stop type places along the 401. And the last time was at La Ronde (Six Flags) in MTL, so that may not represent other Mr Subs.

But Fat Alberts... if you're in or around Ottawa, and haven't had one before, you should do yourself a favor and try one. Most have closed up, but there's still a couple of locations left (Smyth and St-Laurent area is still around).

Mmmm. Now I'm in the mood for a #14. I'm going to Ottawa next week, I'll have to remember to grab one.

A7


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Damn, I wish I knew about that place when I was up there.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Had a Quiznos for the first time in a long while. Damn, it was good. I am still full from it


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

tried a meatball sub at Quizno's and was very disapointed with the portion, flavour and the huge heart burn afterwards

Mr. Sub really pisses me off because when the "owned" the Canadian sub market they were so smug about charging 35 cents for hot peppers and only Subway coming up here did they ever stop doing it
Also, I found Mr. Sub workers barely speak English and don't have any idea of cusotmer service.

The rare times I stoop to have a sub I choose Subway.

For the absolute best chicen shawarma go to the place at the north east corner of Armadale and Bloor St. W. (one block east of Jane)
white chicken breast only marianted in lemon and garlic, slow roasted and humus to die for.....
I ALWAYS pick one up when I am in Toronto

now THAT'S a sandwich


----------



## Gravity Grave (Jul 16, 2005)

The best sandwiches, in my experience, have tended to be the smaller independant cafe-type joints. The kits and commercial areas have some tremendous places. However, of all the chains I prefer Quiznos by a wide margin. One of their veggies, with guacamole and extra tomatoes...heaven


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GG, re your comment "The best sandwiches, in my experience, have tended to be the smaller independant cafe-type joints", I would tend to agree. They don't seem to mass produce their products. It is closer to homemade, which, in my opinion, is still the best.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Yeah, homemade is definately the way to go. Last night I was going to get Mr. Sub, BUT, I noticed the guy who was making the subs, was also not washing his hands after he handled money. Huge sanitation problem, so I left and went to Quiznos.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Quiznos. I eat vegetarian subs, and between the warm melted cheese and the guacamole.... mmm.... Next is Subway, mostly due to the bread.

Though an Eggplant on Focaccia from Mr. Mustache in the St. Lawrence Market--fantastic. Big, huge sandwich packed with layers of breaded eggplant, lettuce, tomato, sauteed onions, peppers and mushrooms, with a ladleful of marinara sauce... Fantastic. So filling, it's lunch and dinner all in one sandwich.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal, my wife makes a wrap with Focaccia that is to die for........twice in fact.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I don't eat subs. Is that accepted?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AA, at your age, it is somewhat acceptable. Depending upon what you put into a sub, it is actually not a bad meal. I like Subways veggi subs on extra toasted oregano bread, because an ex-student of mine is working there and she loads up on the cucumbers and green peppers, which I love.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Green peppers are what I need more of. I love pepper. Everything that has pepper I eat like I'm mad. I think it's in my blood, with my mom being South American.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AA, don't confuse green peppers with actual pepper, or hot peppers. The red, green, yellow and orange peppers that you buy in the store fresh are called "bell peppers" and are not hot. They are, however, a great source of natural vitamin C.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I know that Dr.G. I like peppers of all kind. From the mild yellow pepper, to the habenaro. And the source of vitamin C is all the better.


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

My fave sub place is Thi Thi submarine in Calgary.

Second choice is Peppino's also in Calgary. Excellent italian deli.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I like a local chain of subs shops in South East New Brunswick called ED's Submarine.  The have spoiled me to the point that I do not enjoy Subway. 

I have never eaten at Quiznos and my eldest daughter (who in high School worked for Subway) told me if I didn't like Subway I would not like Quiznos. So I took her advise and never tried. Perhaps (as a result of the discussion here and the recommendations) I should to form my own opinion.

When my eldest daughter comes home (she lives in Halifax now) she makes a point of getting an Ed's Sub. 

I never really have liked the chain sub shops and preferred the "locals" to get my subs. 

Years ago (when the vertebrates crawled onto land) a local sub shop in Halifax ( I forget the name of it) not far from Saint Mary's University on the end of Ingalis St. near Barrington St. used to serve some mighty fine sandwiches yet they were not as good as Ed's Subs.

This shop is still open so I assume they serve some tasty (or cheap) sandwiches that students still support them and they stayed in business all these eons. 

My youngest daughter had a boy friend that created a web site protesting when Subway changed the way they sliced the bread from top V cut to the present slice on side. He felt it was just a cost cutting measure corporate greed if you will.


----------



## Gravity Grave (Jul 16, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> GG, re your comment "The best sandwiches, in my experience, have tended to be the smaller independant cafe-type joints", I would tend to agree. They don't seem to mass produce their products. It is closer to homemade, which, in my opinion, is still the best.


Dr. G, you are absolutely right - mass produced food, as with much else, does not hold a candle to something crafted with a bit more of a human touch. I've had some of the best meals ever at little cafes where the menu changes daily, the staff are usually the owners (and are more friendly!), and there is a laid-back, cozy vibe as opposed to a homogenized world of flourescent lights and antiseptic tiling.

And as you say, homemade food is nearly always the best


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GG, we agree on the quality of homemade food. Portion control is also a factor.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> GG, we agree on the quality of homemade food. Portion control is also a factor.



sandwiches
memories of N'awlins "po' boy"
fried oyster and shrimp was my all time fav.

the mufallettas are great too

if you hate great music, food and fun, DON'T go to New Orleans


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, I never ate as well as I did when I was teaching in Waycross, Georgia.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I went to Mr.Sub today and was disgusted. I don't see how they can still be in business. The company just doesn't stack up with Subway and Quiznos.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Like I mentioned earlier in this thread, I walked out of a Mr Sub because after handling the money, the guy working DID NOT was his hands. Major quality issue for me, so I walked out.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Way back when I was in college, I used to work in a shopping mall. The Oshawa Shopping Centre to be exact, or the OC as we called it. (Worked in a camera shop). 

At lunch, I used to go to the food court, and 3 out of 4 times, I'd have a sub at this restaurant. Can't remember the name, but I see that they are not there anymore and that there is now a Subway there. 

I really like the subs, until one day I closely observed mine and others subs being prepared. This guy didn't wear any gloves. He'd do up the whole order before me and handle the tomatoes and meat etc... He'd then take and handle the cash that the customer in front of me had had in his pocket, close to his crotch... then the guy would proceed to my sub without washing his hands or putting on gloves.   Plus, throw in a little nose scratch for good measure. 

Needless to say, I never ate there again. (And refused the sub he just made) I was actually turned off from subs for awhile. 

Now, every-time I go I watch carefully if they wear fresh gloves or sanitize their hands.  I don't think I'm a germ freak, I just like hygiene.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I'm like you, Mr Mayor. I hate it when people do that at Sub places, i lose my appiteit.


----------

